# No sound in any application on KDE



## cubanresourceful (Jan 22, 2012)

So, I decided to try KDE so I redid my entire system (from scratch) with KDE as the DE. I cannot get sound to work in any KDE application nor other applications like VLC, BUT sound works in Firefox.

I've got PHONON installed with two backends, gstreamer and vlc. Currently I have vlc selected as the backend, but I've tested with gstreamer as well.

In the VLC applications I've tried to change the output box from /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp[m.n] where m & n <= 1 (as appear in my /dev listing).

Here are some infos:


```
dsp0.0
dsp1.1
dsp2.1
dsp3.1
dsp4.0
dsp5.1
```


```
%cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT1708B_1 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT1708B_1 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
```

Doing [CMD=]cat /dev/random >> /dev/dsp[/CMD] creates loud sound and [CMD=]cat /dev/random >> /dev/dsp4.0[/CMD] says the device is busy. All others produce no output.

Here's my kernel:

```
FreeBSD CubanBeast.techmunchies.net 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #1: Sat Jan 21 05:27:02 UTC 2012     
mario@CubanBeast.techmunchies.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUBANBEAST  amd64
```

Let me know if you guys need anything else.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, sorry for the long line output, I thought it would automatically do a hard return. And sorry for messing up the CMD tag, thought you had to put it in both places. It seems I cannot edit my post or the errors would be corrected.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 22, 2012)

More info on dps4.0:

```
mario    npviewer.bin 64277   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin 64276   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin 64275   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin 64274   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin 64240   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin 64236   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin  2120   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin  2119   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin  2118   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin  2117   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
mario    npviewer.bin  2105   11 /dev        130 crw-rw-rw-  dsp4.0  w
```

Seems like Flash Player has a hold on the device. Well, sound plays perfectly fine on Firefox through Flash videos (like YouTube).


----------



## shepper (Jan 27, 2012)

Section 8.2.2.1 of the handbook may be worth looking at

Setting Up the Sound Card - common problems


----------



## mav@ (Jan 27, 2012)

You should never use /dev/dspX.Y devices directly. Use only /dev/dspX. They are cloned on-demand as much as needed using vchans. They should never be busy.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you try changing the value of hw.snd.default_unit with sysctl


----------

